# This Board is amazing



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I just wanted to say that I have participated in many different kinds of forums for many different things, and this is without a doubt the friendliest forum with the most helpful and considerate participants. I have now had my Kindle for about a week, and I am still in awe of both the Kindle and my fellow Kindlers. I thank you all for providing such a great experience.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

_Somebody_ wants a free t-shirt.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> _Somebody_ wants a free t-shirt.


  LOL!!!!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

This is my first and only board...you mean they all aren't as friendly as us?

I agree, for the short time I have been here, I have learned so much about Kindle and Kindle people (in a good way)  Thank you everyone, and you Steve, for being part of our Happy Kindle Home.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks like the hook as been set, now all we gotta do is reel him in, net him, gut him and put him on the grill.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Flattery goes a long way around here. (Hey, it's how we mod's get paid.) Thank you, Steve!

I've been around several forums for a few years, too, and - while there are some great communities I've seen out there - I am really appreciative of this particular gathering of people.

You know it's good, when you talk about forum threads and other forum members in the course of your conversations with people in your 'real life'.

It has my wife asking me, 'Okay, so tell again _exactly who this Leslie is_?'


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

This is the first forum I have been a part of where I am one of the younger members. The forums I used to go to the members were tweenies and teens.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I just wanted to say that I have participated in many different kinds of forums for many different things, and this is without a doubt the friendliest forum with the most helpful and considerate participants. I have now had my Kindle for about a week, and I am still in awe of both the Kindle and my fellow Kindlers. I thank you all for providing such a great experience.
> 
> Steve


Ditto. I couldn't agree more - everyone here is so polite, and that is a very rare thing indeed when it comes to internet conversations these days. I am constantly amazed at how snarky, rude, and just downright mean and vicious _*a lot * _ of people are on the internet. This board is such a welcome respite from all of that nastiness out there. It leads me to theorize that people who love to read are just really nice people! Perhaps because empathizing with the protagonists in the books is similar to empathizing with one's fellow peoples, and being empathetic leads to treating other people the way oneself would like to be treated? Dunno. Just dang glad I found this board and am getting to meet all you nice folks!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I just wanted to say that I have participated in many different kinds of forums for many different things, and this is without a doubt the friendliest forum with the most helpful and considerate participants. I have now had my Kindle for about a week, and I am still in awe of both the Kindle and my fellow Kindlers. I thank you all for providing such a great experience.
> 
> Steve


I am in agreement. This is definitely the friendliest and easiest to use forum I have ever been a part of. The best part about the MODs is they don't make you feel stupid and everyone is patient to help teach those who need it. I feel as though I am part of a family, not just a discussion board. Even with all our varied ages, backgrounds, etc. everyone gets along!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Angela said:


> Even with all our varied ages, backgrounds, etc. everyone gets along!


Except when it comes to vampires.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks, Steve and everyone for your kind words. As for exactly _who_ Leslie is...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Except when it comes to vampires.


EVEN when it come to vampires... we can still get along... we just may not agree!!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Except when it comes to vampires.


And Harry Potter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

CS said:


> And Harry Potter.


At least _that_ disagreement stayed civil.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe this environment is what Leslie wanted for us Kindlers. Everyone who agree with her is here.   Thanks to Harvey, mods, and everyone, we can keep this place that way.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I can recommend another extremely friendly message board. It started years ago with Big Brother 1. If you want to talk TV, that's the place for you. But anything and everything (and I do mean anything and everything) is talked about there. Very friendly. (And well-moderated there too.) It's TVClubHouse. Take a look around it.

http://www.tvclubhouse.com/index.php


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

SPAM!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CS said:


> And Harry Potter.


Glad I missed that one.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I made a joke about Harry Potter earlier in this thread, but I'm going to post my thoughts about this board now.

I've had a wonderful time in the two weeks I've been here. 

Everyone - from the mods to the members - are so friendly, giving, and great to talk to. 

I've joined quite a few boards over the years, and my posting activity is usually pretty inconsistent - but I check and post on Kindleboards every day. Even though I'm a member of several other forums, this is the first one I've joined that's about books. I am having a blast talking to everyone about the Kindle, accessories, and especially our favorite reads. 

I really love it here. It feels like home.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Sandpiper said:


> I can recommend another extremely friendly message board. It started years ago with Big Brother 1. If you want to talk TV, that's the place for you. But anything and everything (and I do mean anything and everything) is talked about there. Very friendly. (And well-moderated there too.) It's TVClubHouse. Take a look around it.
> 
> http://www.tvclubhouse.com/index.php


But don't you dare leave us! Yes, I mean you! All of you.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Glad I missed that one.


GertieK I just lurked on that one and pretty much kept my opinions to myself. Especially since I have never read the books, only have seen the movies.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry.  It's nice there too.  I have both boards open all the time.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

My only other experience was Amazon.com but I love it here. I feel as if I have so many new friends, and none of them get sick of hearing me talk about my wonderful Kindle.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

BTW, that one vampire thread that did get locked was pretty tame (at least from where I was sitting) compared to fights I've seen on other boards. So that's another pro for Kindleboards. Even the arguments are very calm and civil.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

CS said:


> BTW, that one vampire thread that did get locked was pretty tame (at least from where I was sitting) compared to fights I've seen on other boards. So that's another pro for Kindleboards. Even the arguments are very calm and civil.


Amen to that... I have seen some that you could almost see the virtual blows!!


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

ok, here's the thing ...I'm a gutter rat. I'm one of those mean ass bitches on some other boards (none you know of, I'm guessing), and it's just a very different experience. Some boards don't mind, many who try to have a community feel do mind (until they get to know me, then they lerves me to pieces). 
If, more likely _when_ this board will eventually get invaded by trolls and arseholes, the best thing I can tell you is to ignore them. Don't get offended and defensive ...they love that, it means they're having an affect (effect?) on you all. Let 'em run all over the board and ruin it for a few days/weeks. Without attention and fighting THEY WILL LEAVE! Give them attention, fight with them, and they'll stay. Especially if, as I suspect many of you are, you are not versed in being a jerk, you'll just come off looking like a kitten trying to paw at a lion. Cute, amusing, sad to them, and all the more fun to bait and "play" with.
Let the mods/admins or whomever has the power just silently delete their posts, or threads without comment if they so choose.

I promise this is the quickest, most effective way to get the board back to normal.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

YIKES


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

When I've asked questions in other threads about Kindle in Canada, it was for a Canadian member of the other board who is VERY interested in and excited about Kindle.  One of the mods from that board has ordered her Kindle.  She's waiting . . . .  I've invited her here.  I'm sure she will.  (I told her she could join before her K's arrival.)  She is Seamonkey over there.  Are you here already, Sea, under an alias?


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I just wanted to say that I have participated in many different kinds of forums for many different things, and this is without a doubt the friendliest forum with the most helpful and considerate participants. I have now had my Kindle for about a week, and I am still in awe of both the Kindle and my fellow Kindlers. I thank you all for providing such a great experience.
> 
> Steve


I Couldn't agree more, most times I just lurk on Forms, but I feel so comfortable that I post here.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleCat said:


> Especially if, as I suspect many of you are, you are not versed in being a jerk, you'll just come off looking like a kitten trying to paw at a lion. Cute, amusing, sad to them, and all the more fun to bait and "play" with.


Although I've seen some devastatingly nasty trolls, I don't think the majority response here would be as meek and ineffectual as you might imagine.

I do endorse moderator action as the best defense, however.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm going to have to disagree with the title.

Yes, it's friendly here, in fact, I'd say that it's too friendly. 

I had suspicions that I didn't belong here but the vampire thread proved it. I thought that I did well in restraining myself while not compromising my opinion (I rewrote each of my posts several times as I had thought that what I had written was too harsh), I figured that the other guy who had such a strong opinion himself wouldn't be bothered by what I did post, but clearly I was wrong, what with the whole "ignoring" thing (I assume that that's possible here, I will not give my opinion of what I think of people who hide behind that "feature", suffice it to say that it's the opposite of nice), and the "yellow flags" thing  . And of course, even with the minimal heat, the thread was locked, thus forcing everything to come to an abrupt end.

It's like walking amongst spun glass that will break at the slightest touch. I'm not trying to be rude, or mean in saying that, it's simply how I honestly feel about this forum, and it makes posting here a very uncomfortable proposition.

For the people who appreciate the friendliness here and to prevent being the cause of another thread being locked, I will do everyone a favor, and leave.

So long, and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Selcien said:


> For the people who appreciate the friendliness here and to prevent being the cause of another thread being locked, I will do everyone a favor, and leave.
> 
> So long, and thanks for all the fish.


That's too bad. It was a fascinating discussion. And still don't like vampire books, but I learned a lot.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

jah said:


> I Couldn't agree more, most times I just lurk on Forms, but I feel so comfortable that I post here.


me too - I feel so comfortable here that I can't shut up. ha ha


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> me too - I feel so comfortable here that I can't shut up. ha ha


I am all for comfortable. There are too many hostile places out in the world that I find it very refreshing to be able to share my love of books and reading with others, even if we don't all like the same kind of books. We can agree to disagree and move on and still have fun.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Spare us the speech, Selcien.  You don't like it here, just go.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Spare us the speech, Selcien. You don't like it here, just go.


*stands and applauds*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Teehee


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I just wanted to say that I have participated in many different kinds of forums for many different things, and this is without a doubt the friendliest forum with the most helpful and considerate participants. I have now had my Kindle for about a week, and I am still in awe of both the Kindle and my fellow Kindlers. I thank you all for providing such a great experience.
> 
> Steve


Go to the light, Steve, go to the light!

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Selcien, a little dramatic, are we? I was just as hot and heavy into the HP and vampire arguments, and I said everything I wanted to say. So did you, I'd wager. Sure, a reasonably tame, civil thread ended up being locked - but did you or anyone else really have anything more to add to the discussion? I doubt it.

As for the red/yellow card posts, are you *really* taking offense to that? Come on now. It was obviously a joke meant to lighten the mood, not some thinly-veiled personal attack against you. Let's get real here! 

Overall, it was a good thread with interesting, passionate arguments made by all. The mods simply stepped in before emotions ran too high. Why leave over it?


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Dori said:


> YIKES


ROFLMAO, picturing the clown running out of the room in terror. or better yet with an 'Oh no! Mr. Bill face'--i guess it was just the reaction of that yikes following kindlecat's post

tee hee.....
tee hee....

...lol...snort


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Selcien said:


> I'm going to have to disagree with the title.
> 
> Yes, it's friendly here, in fact, I'd say that it's too friendly.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, Selcien...

What do I say...I thought the topic had run its course and was starting to stray from its original posting to people on both sides expressing a lot of frustration. I invited people to start over with a new thread about Twilight. I even said that it had been a good thread and a good discussion with good points on BOTH sides. I actually come down more on your side than Jim's (sorry, Jim), but at some point, you have to stop beating the dead horse. I hope you'll hang around some more, we have plenty of vampire lovers here. Gee, that didn't sound right...we have plenty of lovers of vampire lit here.

As I say to quilters, piece!

Betsy


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

One thing this Board has going for it, in addition to it's Moderators, is that the members seem to share a common interest- reading, (OK, some may also be into dressing up their Kindles, but i won't go into that!  ) but the underling fabric is literacy.  We also have a broad demographic that shares this interest.  Even the youngest members seem to be able to write a cogent post without resorting to "texting speech".  A person who reads, in my experience, is one who thinks and who is interested in many things outside his/her everyday experience.  That is why this is a good and civil place to be. Honest disagreements can be discussed, I believe, but not at the expense of civility.  PM is always available to prolong a discussion that might not be interesting to others here.


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As I say to quilters, piece!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy- Groan!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cush said:


> Even the youngest members seem to be able to write a cogent post without resorting to "texting speech".


And the older among us (counting me) couldn't write a post WITH "texting speech", LOL!

CUL8R*

Betsy

_
*See you later_


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> GertieK I just lurked on that one and pretty much kept my opinions to myself. Especially since I have never read the books, only have seen the movies.


I don't get insulted if someone doesn't like HP. I have a great forum where I discuss my Pottermania with many adults and surprisingly literate and polite high school and college kids. In two weeks, I'll be discussing Potter with 5th and 6th graders at my grandson's school where I hope to keep the discussion light and enjoyable.

Wouldn't it be great if by starting this club, other parents will volunteer to run discussion groups for other series like Artemis Fowl, Star Wars, Nancy Drew, Hardy Boys, etc.?

Yes, this board is amazing. I have found sites to discuss specific authors, but never one like this where I can get great recommendations especially for authors I might not have tried otherwise.

And you guys are a lot of fun.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Wouldn't it be great if by starting this club, other parents will volunteer to run discussion groups for other series like Artemis Fowl, Star Wars, Nancy Drew, Hardy Boys, etc.?


Yes, that would be VERY cool!! I would love to discuss any of those with kids!!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

yesterday's discussion made for an interesting Sunday afternoon...I appreciated it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> Yes, that would be VERY cool!! I would love to discuss any of those with kids!!


I think I'll see how my group goes and then suggest it to the principal for next year. This is a university research school, and they are open to a lot of different things. We have a chess club, which I'm also volunteering for, golfing club, and a needlepoint club. The kids are loving this school and so are the parents.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Yes, this board is amazing. I have found sites to discuss specific authors, but never one like this where I can get great recommendations especially for authors I might not have tried otherwise.


Here's a site that, when you put in an author you like, it tells you other authors that you might like because they're similar. It's pretty cool: http://www.literature-map.com/

Try it! Still, it's nice to get personal recommendations as well!
Ann


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

What was that you said?...sjc is amazing...wow thanks.   Seriously, we're a pretty laid back bunch...just don't ask us if Kindle can be used in the US...we might track you down, tie you up in the box that it came in and toss you out to sea.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Artemis Fowl? I just started reading this series. He is like the anti-Potter to me. hehe.

I do like this forum a lot because of how nice it is.

I also belong to a couple other nice forums

Vicki Pettersson's

http://vickipettersson.proboards51.com/index.c.cgi

and my Heroes fan board

http://p068.ezboard.com/bprimatechpaper

Both are very much like this one in atmosphere and attitudes. I am Vampyre in both of them as well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Artemis Fowl? I just started reading this series. He is like the anti-Potter to me. hehe.


My grandson reads Artemis Fowl, Star Wars, Harry Potter and Jack Sparrow. Pretty good for a ten year old.

I think I'll be reading Artemis Fowl next summer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

I just bought the first 4 books 4 days before I know I was going to be able to order my Kindle.  I'll buy the rest in Kindle for when I get caught up.  I really like the first one a lot.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> and my Heroes fan board
> 
> http://p068.ezboard.com/bprimatechpaper
> 
> Both are very much like this one in atmosphere and attitudes. I am Vampyre in both of them as well.


Oh, I love that show!!!! I'm not going to get to watch it tonight because of football.

Back to our regularly scheduled thread.

I also love this board. It's not nearly as heavily moderated as some of the other forums/groups I belong to. No getting called to the carpet because we've wandered off topic or forgotten to sign our posts. Everybody here is extremely kind, even if they don't agree with you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Not a problem...go to NBC.com/heroes  and watch it on line tomorrow.    I love watching the on line commentary video they have there.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Not a problem...go to NBC.com/heroes and watch it on line tomorrow.  I love watching the on line commentary video they have there.


Oh, it's ok. It's getting Tivo'd, but thank you for the link. I just don't get to watch _tonight._ I don't think I ever watch any shows "live" anymore anyway...except football.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh, it's ok. It's getting Tivo'd. I don't think I ever watch any shows "live" anymore anyway...except football.


Isn't that the truth! I LOVE my DVR! I don't even mind starting a football game a little late as long as I "catch up" to the live before the end.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

love mine too, almost as much as Eleanor the Kindle

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh, I love that show!!!! I'm not going to get to watch it tonight because of football.
> 
> Back to our regularly scheduled thread.


I can't believe anyone would choose football over Heroes!! lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Angela said:


> I can't believe anyone would choose football over Heroes!! lol


*sits on hands*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> I can't believe anyone would choose football over Heroes!! lol


It's perfectly rational. The Heroes episode was recorded a long time ago. Viewing it won't change anything that happens. But the football game is live. And if you yell at the TV just right, a butterfly somewhere will flap its wings and cause a fumble or something. So there's a feeling that you CAN affect the outcome. So if one has to be recorded, it ought to be Heroes.

OTOH, if you don't care about the Bills or the Browns, just watch Heroes. 

Ann


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

LOL at Ann. Just love a Chaos Theory joke.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Angela said:


> I can't believe anyone would choose football over Heroes!! lol


Or if you walk out of the room at just the right time, there will be an interception...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> LOL at Ann. Just love a Chaos Theory joke.


I just love this board...

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> It's perfectly rational. The Heroes episode was recorded a long time ago. Viewing it won't change anything that happens. But the football game is live. And if you yell at the TV just right, a butterfly somewhere will flap its wings and cause a fumble or something. So there's a feeling that you CAN affect the outcome. So if one has to be recorded, it ought to be Heroes.
> 
> OTOH, if you don't care about the Bills or the Browns, just watch Heroes.
> 
> Ann


I always DVR my shows... I hate commercials! The only football I watch is college ball... don't care for the pros...


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

When My own worst enemy came on I realized I forgot to watch last weeks show..I am watching it now.    DVR is one of the best things ever.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Spare us the speech, Selcien. You don't like it here, just go.


Wasn't meant as a speech, I just got carried away.

And fear not, I'll be going. I just had to log in to write a couple of PM's, so I figured that I'd take a look see.



Bacardi Jim said:


> *stands and applauds*


My real name is not Jack but I'm sure that you'll enjoy the spirit of this song none the less.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Back to our regularly scheduled thread.
> 
> I also love this board. It's not nearly as heavily moderated as some of the other forums/groups I belong to. No getting called to the carpet because we've wandered off topic or forgotten to sign our posts. Everybody here is extremely kind, even if they don't agree with you.


*I have to agree. Boy, hardly here reading the boards at all yesterday and I seemed to have missed quite a lot *


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

We are leaves on the wind...

I have no idea why I said that but it seemed to fit.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I have to agree. Boy, hardly here reading the boards at all yesterday and I seemed to have missed quite a lot *


I missed most of Saturday and Sunday. Since Larry is only home on the weekends, I try not to spend all my time on the computer or reading. It took me most of today to catch up on all the reading on the boards... sadly, I haven't read any of my book today!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> I missed most of Saturday and Sunday. Since Larry is only home on the weekends, I try not to spend all my time on the computer or reading. It took me most of today to catch up on all the reading on the boards... sadly, I haven't read any of my book today!


*I still haven't caught up and it's getting late here...or early depending on how you look at it *


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I still haven't caught up and it's getting late here...or early depending on how you look at it *


I am almost done... and before midnight, too!!


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And the older among us (counting me) couldn't write a post WITH "texting speech", LOL!
> 
> CUL8R*
> 
> ...


OMG I am now officially an old goat. I was literally sitting here mouthing out, like a dolt, 'kull-ate-er-a$$-ter-isk? huh? what the...[fig]?' And then I - thank goodness - spotted, just in time I might add, that teeny tiny decipher thingy at the end of your post. Ha-ha-ha-ha!!! A mere "LOL" would not at all cut here, so let me 'spell it out for ya' I was quite literally laughing out loud for quite a bit after _*that*_. HILARIOUS.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The grandkids use it all the time in emails.  I have to look up ones to include in my emails back so that I don't seem like a complete loser.

Betsy


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I have to agree. Boy, hardly here reading the boards at all yesterday and I seemed to have missed quite a lot *


You and me both, Chyna. Leaves me wondering 'Wow, what the heck did I miss?'

Also leaves me wondering if this is a good or a bad time to to toss this one out: Vampires Suck. >insert fanged, winking smiley here< (*She said jovially with all pun intended*)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The grandkids use it all the time in emails. I have to look up ones to include in my emails back so that I don't seem like a complete loser.
> 
> Betsy


Wow, your grandkids send you emails?! Dang it, I am so jealous. *Pout* *Kicks toe/Scuffs foot* *turns green* *REALLY big pout*

Hrumph.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Xia said:


> Wow, your grandkids send you emails?! Dang it, I am so jealous. *Pout* *Kicks toe/Scuffs foot* *turns green* *REALLY big pout*
> 
> Hrumph.


me, too!! mine aren't old enough to send me emails, but I do get an occasional phone call!


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Angela said:


> me, too!! mine aren't old enough to send me emails, but I do get an occasional phone call!


Yep, my precious isn't old enough yet either. Hmm, well, now that I think of it... she _was_ born w/fingers so I guess she is technically old enough to be sending dear ol' granma an email or two by now. Or at least a text message (she's got them thumb things, afterall). Sheesh! I mean, c'mon already!


----------



## Eli (Nov 10, 2008)

Other adults that read 'Artemis Fowl'? Wow, I must be _home_.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *sits on hands*


 Ah, err, ummm ... Then how did you type that?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Xia said:


> Wow, your grandkids send you emails?! Dang it, I am so jealous. *Pout* *Kicks toe/Scuffs foot* *turns green* *REALLY big pout*
> 
> Hrumph.


Don't feel bad. They typically are the Christmas and the birthday lists, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Xia said:


> You and me both, Chyna. Leaves me wondering 'Wow, what the heck did I miss?'
> 
> Also leaves me wondering if this is a good or a bad time to to toss this one out: Vampires Suck. >insert fanged, winking smiley here< (*She said jovially with all pun intended*)


*LMAO Xia!

Like you, I can't read some of the "texting" that kids use. I'll still take the time to type out what I want to say versus taking the shortcuts that are used ;-p*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My grandkids don't e-mail me, even Christmas lists.  One lives right next door and usually spends Saturday night at my house.  Christmas lists get handed to me.  I think we're on the third revision this year.  

I pick up the four year old every day and we have breakfast together M-F before I take her to pre-k.  No need for her to work on a Christmas list, because she can just shout out, "Hey, Gram, buy me that."  "Okay, sweetie."  

I am truly  blessed.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Although I've seen some devastatingly nasty trolls, I don't think the majority response here would be as meek and ineffectual as you might imagine.
> 
> I do endorse moderator action as the best defense, however.


I can, and have, flamed with the best of them but I would never do that on this board. I'm glad that we have a nice place to discuss our shared love of reading and,of course,the Kindle. If we do get trolled I'll simply ignore them.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I fully admit that I didn't read the whole thread here, but I think that this board comes off as nice, helpful, and drama-free is because of the sort of person drawn to the Amazon Kindle. 

Think about it for a moment. Readers, real hard-core readers, are intelligent, thoughtful people. Just think back to high school at the sort of people who groaned about required reading, and the sort of people who relished it. Intelligence, while not always linked to compassion and kindness, seem to go hand in hand. It's often ignorant, bitter, uneducated people that troll or pick fights, because they're looking for something in their life to take away the boredom. 

Face it, bookworms just aren't wired for that. So I think it's fair to say that save for the odd troll now and then (every board gets them anyway, regardless of subject) this will always be a friendly, down-to-earth place.


----------

